
Vim 8.2 - chrisbra80
https://www.vim.org/vim-8.2-released.php
======
oblio
Say what you want about Neovim, but it sure motivated Bram to make Vim better
again. Almost everything listed here looks like a direct reaction to features
Neovim has added. Same for older releases (async, terminal, etc.).

Competition is good and I'm glad we're having it.

~~~
caycep
Just out of curiosity (and this goes into the subject of open source project
dynamics of which I am really just a lay observer, and as someone who hasn't
followed the history of either projects closely) - how is vim vs neovim
organized as open source projects? Do both have a healthy ecosystem of
contributor/maintaners? Are either in danger of running into "single person
syndrome" or "hit-by-a-bus" syndrome?

~~~
pletnes
I thought vim always was a «BDFL project», i.e. run by one person.

~~~
earenndil
Run by one person doesn't mean developed by one person.

------
vr46
I switched to NeoVim a few years ago and I'm not entirely sure whether Vim has
caught up in features, diverged, or what ratio of the two. That said, I'm not
switching back. The only editor I'm really interested in is VSCode. Not that I
use it much, but I am very impressed.

~~~
Devagamster
May I interest you in
[https://github.com/neoclide/coc.nvim](https://github.com/neoclide/coc.nvim)
which let's you use some of the most popular bits of vs code in neovim

~~~
WorldMaker
In the other direction the VSCodeVim plugin has options to experimentally use
Neovim to power some vim features inside of VS Code.

[https://github.com/VSCodeVim/Vim](https://github.com/VSCodeVim/Vim)

------
weinzierl
The really big news is that vim is now a game engine too;-)

> To show what is possible with popup windows (and because I sometimes get
> bored fixing bugs), I created a silly game. This uses popup windows that
> move across the display, text properties to highlight the animals and even
> sound to make it more fun!

[https://github.com/vim/killersheep](https://github.com/vim/killersheep)

------
thelazydogsback
I've never gotten gVim to look anything but horrible. (Haven't tried in a few
years, so just installed this one and the window and font are so small they
would require a hefty magnifying glass to use.)

AFAICT, the sanest version of "real" vim that seems turnkey is the version of
vim that runs in git bash in the cygwin shell that installs with git extension
for windows. Other than that, the VS and VSCode vi emulators do most of what I
want and then I'm not tempted to to go down the dark hole of vim extensions.

------
p1esk
I'm using plain vim occasionally, but never tried to do any coding in it, just
because I'm not sure how to configure it for that. Which plugins for Python
coding are universally agreed on as "must haves" Preferably just one, or two
at most.

~~~
dfrunza
I use Vim to code, but it took me a lot of time to find to configure it. My
primary need when coding is quick jump to symbol definition, and after many
trial and error attempts, settled on the plugins `vimprj` and `indexer` in
combination with Universal Ctags. Have been using this setup for years and
it's proven to be stable and giving me the result I need.

But I hate Vim.

It's so fragile. Configuring it is a nightmare. One buggy plugin could cause
weird behaviour in the editor, and I'd had a hard time figuring out why.

In a recent incident of this kind, I noticed that the scrolling of syntax
highlihted code became horribly slow, and the cause turned out to be the new
regex engine of Vim 8.

So I've compiled Vim 7.4 from scratch, and intend on using that version till
the end of time. By the way - my plugins are manually installed and I never
upgrade them. Ever.

~~~
p1esk
So, given what you just wrote, why do you still use it?

~~~
dfrunza
I tried to switch to other editors several times, but couldn't make the
transitions for several reasons: _) My editing workflow now is tightly tied to
Vim, for example the normal /insert mode paradigm. _) The capability to
navigate using hjkl is helping with my RSI condition, because I find that it
helps to offload some of the workload on the wrist of the right hand. When
editing in Vim, as compared to other traditional editors, my hands get less
tired. *) Other editors have their own quircks, and I don't want to spend yet
another number of years to adjust.

I've decided that the next time I switch to an editor, it's going to be to one
written by myself.

------
stewbrew
Wow. For a "minor" release, this is really exciting. Finally, vim gets text
properties. This could be a real game changer for plugin writers. Popup
windows could also be interesting.

------
__s
[https://www.vim.org/vim-8.2-released.php](https://www.vim.org/vim-8.2-released.php)

~~~
wyldfire
This page is remarkably more informative than the commit diff, let's consider
updating the url to this instead.

~~~
chrisbra80
that wasn't there, when I noticed the commit

~~~
wyldfire
It's not a complaint about your post, just a moderation request. :)

------
dogwhistle
At this point, vim is hindering progress. While they finally compied almost
all of additional features of neovim, there is no sense of innovation and
progress there and unfortunately the diff with neovim is right now minimal so
neovim loses contributors that would otherwise be

~~~
dmortin
Sort of like the Gnu Emacs / XEmacs split back then which divided the
contributors. At least in case of Emacs one of these came on top, so there is
no split anymore.

------
Scarbutt
With vscode recent remote capabilities its hard to push(come up with a
argument) vim/emacs for programmers who do dev in remote VMs.

~~~
Exuma
Does vscode have vim emulation or actual vim that runs plugins. If it's the
former, your statement is ludicrous.

~~~
vips7L
It has vscode vim [0] which works well for default configurations, but it's
not "actual" vim. I know with sublime text there is an actual-vim plugin [1]
which lets you run neo-vim.

[0] [https://github.com/VSCodeVim/Vim](https://github.com/VSCodeVim/Vim) [1]
[https://github.com/lunixbochs/actualvim](https://github.com/lunixbochs/actualvim)

